# orange eyed red tiger shrimp



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Not great pics but best I can do right now, will take it out later and try the box thing.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow, that's a nice looking tiger(not the pics ), congrats


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah I have to start practising taking better pics.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

very nice! haven't seen that colour morph before. 
what substrate are they kept in?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Actually it was in my tank with pea gravel before, which had PH of 7.6 and they were breeding like rabbits in there. I had over 255+ in that one tank 

Now its in the new custom tank setup with the Fluval stratum. I transferred it along with the other 2 red tigers. Maybe it will breed with one of them and I will get another color morph....either way I think it


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Such a cool looking shrimp!!


----------



## imke (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,

I have a very similar with black eyes in my wild-caught tiger strain. It is not so unusual that mostly females change color to red, blue or even golden. Anyway worth a try making this colors stable 

Imke


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes Imke its exactly the same! I have another one that is berried, just saw her today after I moved everyone to my new custom tank.
I am going to put her in with the other red tigers and see what comes out of the mix, maybe can get a more red tiger with golden eyes from that cross.


----------



## Lexingtonmax (Jan 26, 2011)

do you use conditioned tap water or RO water? you have really nice shrimp


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you. I don't use RO water. I use regular tap water and add Amquel + conditioner to it. My tap water is PH 7.6, and my shrimp tanks mostly now have the Fluval stratum shrimp soil in them and the PH is between 6.6-6.8

I keep my tigers on regular pea gravel as they like the higher PH of 7 - 7.6

I don't clean the bottoms of my tanks, just leave them alone and only top up water when the levels go down. I check once a week for Ammonia, and if there is any (which I haven't had) I do a 10% water change, other than that I leave things alone! 

I was told once by someone to leave things to nature to balance out the aquarium tank, so I put in snails to eat any uneaten food, and just leave them everything else alone.....seems to work just fine.


----------

